# Immersion/stick blender choice



## Zeus (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey all,
I was wondering if all immersion blenders could be used, or are there specific types to steer clear of. We have an older Toastmaster 1740. I was thinking of using it for soap making. Is the plastic housing safe for mixing the lye water and oils?


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 20, 2016)

I've got one of those for lotion-making, but it works for soaping, too. I also own a Hamilton Beach, a Kitchenaid and a Cuisinart. I've used all of them to make soap at one time or another, but I must say that my favorite to use for soaping is my cheapie Hamilton Beach that I bought about 11 years ago (still holding up great!). What I really like about it in comparison to all the others I've used is that the bell on the end of the stick is shaped/designed in such a way that it does not cause air bubbles in my soap batter. My next favorite one to use among the ones I've mentioned is my Cuisinart. It has a similar bell on it and does not cause me a lot of air bubble issues. My Kitchenaid is the worst of the lot as far as causing air bubbles. I've relegated that one for food use.


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 21, 2016)

I too use Cuisinart.  I have a Hamilton Beach one I picked up at the Salvation Army for back up but haven't had to pull it out.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes, your stick blender will be safe for anything up to boiling water temperature -- that covers most types of soaping methods. 

If you want to use some soaping techniques in which you would be blending ingredients that are quite a bit hotter than boiling water, then I'd switch to a SB with a stainless steel mixing end. 

I also like the type of stick blender that lets you detach the mixing end from the motor just because it makes cleanup easier -- I think most of those have a stainless steel mixer too.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 21, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> My Kitchenaid is the worst of the lot as far as causing air bubbles. I've relegated that one for food use.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


 
Notice how for soapers, the good stick blender is for soap and the lower-quality stick blender is for food. Priorities - we haz them.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 21, 2016)

This is the stick blender that I use. The stainless steel mixer detaches which helps a lot during cleanup BUT I find that I have to be really careful and/or tap tap tap to make sure I don't get lots of air bubbles due to the shape of the bell (the bell also tends to suction to the bottom of the bowl/pot). Also, this sucker is powerful...I have to stop at emulsion no matter what recipe I use if I want to have any chance of adding color. I like it a lot and it works well for me but it's the only one I've ever used so it is what I'm used to. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003NQE8B0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ilovedoxies (Apr 5, 2016)

I have used the same stick blender for nearly 8 years and just in the last few months I have been getting awful bubbles in my soap batter


----------

